# CC 4/17



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Surprisingly, surface water temp only at 53-55. Water is still stained. Overcast, but warm in the upper 60's, low 70's. Good 12 mph wind out of the SSW. Caught a 19" saugeye, 13" bass, and a big 13" crappie. Lots of crappie fisherman in the coves!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Im gna guess you were in the harveysburg cove.... yes?


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

We really didn't fish coves, mainly points. Is the Harveysburg cove the one with the pumping station? We weren't in there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

No... just asking because I walked that Cove yesterday and there were a ton of bobber/minnow fishermen in there .... nobody catching much though .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Took a hike around the campground this morning… Fished the riprap along the campground ramp and caught four decent Crappies. Took me an hour to catch those four, the fish are definitely starting to move in, I would say I pulled them out of 8 feet of water...Chartreuse jig on a 1/16 oz. head. The fish hit a jig on the retrieve so I would say the good bite is just right around the corner, only about one week away and we will start really getting into some good fish. Brought a thermometer with me and I took a reading at 57 degrees several times in different spots


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

9Left said:


> Took a hike around the campground this morning… Fished the riprap along the campground ramp and caught four decent Crappies. Took me an hour to catch those four, the fish are definitely starting to move in, I would say I pulled them out of 8 feet of water...Chartreuse jig on a 1/16 oz. head. The fish hit a jig on the retrieve so I would say the good bite is just right around the corner, only about one week away and we will start really getting into some good fish. Brought a thermometer with me and I took a reading at 57 degrees several times in different spots


What kind of thermometer? How did you use it?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Just an older mercury, bought it at a tackle store years ago.. i tie about 10' of small cord to it and pitch it out a few feet, let it sink, and keep it there about 10 minutes


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I wonder if one of those point and shoot heat sensor thermometers would work on surface water?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MagicMarker said:


> I wonder if one of those point and shoot heat sensor thermometers would work on surface water?


Probably not.... I would think the laser light would reflect in the wrong direction ....But measuring surface temp is pretty pointless anyway,in my opinion, The real reading you want is the temperature at around 5 feet deep. And no, I don't have some article to back that up ...But if you're basing your fishing off of surface temps...The crappies would've already spawned out by now.. lol


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone been down to CC this weekend? Just wondering how she looks after the rain Thursday and Friday?


----------



## hackerharrison54 (Feb 10, 2009)

Water is up but looks fishable


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Water is up farther than the LRL-ACE website shows. Probably 5-6' up. Wellman docks are unusable, meaning you need to swim to them. Other docks aren't in yet. Had to pull up on the grass to the left side of the docks launching and trailering. Surprisingly, the water is only stained not muddy. Not too much crap floating in it. 55-57 degs. 

Wellman ramps are closed next Fri-Sun for a "special event". I hope they have the common sense to put the other docks in for us. I've asked on FB but probably won't get an answer for a couple of days.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Update:
CC replied the docks are going in Tuesday. Also said Wellman was closed due to the hydroplanes using the parking lot but I don't see anything hydroplane related on the site.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Put in at Haines ramp yesterday, the docks were not in (as expected). Water was still up, as concrete steps were nearly under water. Water was muddy near the ramp/main lake but cleared up slightly as I fished upstream. Carp were jumping in the shallow flooded areas. My fish finder wasn't working, but I found a school of white bass and were catching nearly every cast. All between 8-12 inches. Only fished for a couple hours...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

North pool ramp... docks were put in yesterday


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Get there early this weekend. With Wellman closed it may fill up quickly.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Might be...But water temps have plummeted over the last few days... and the lake is still a few feet high and dirty...Good luck to any Crappie fishermen this weekend… You're going to be fishing in deeper water and it's gonna be a slow bite, in my opinion


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

Anyone got any info on the lake conditions? Water temp/clarity anywhere in the lake?

Trying to assess whether I should give it a go Thursday or hold off for next week


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cptn Spaulding said:


> Anyone got any info on the lake conditions? Water temp/clarity anywhere in the lake?
> 
> Trying to assess whether I should give it a go Thursday or hold off for next week


See my post above yours


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/448...ent_calendar_create&notif_id=1556075764974205

Hydroplane test and tune at Wellman this weekend.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Get there early this weekend. With Wellman closed it may fill up quickly.


There is a tournament being held out of the north pool ramp on Saturday.


----------



## Chuck08 (Apr 6, 2016)

Going out this weekend from the campground ramp. Seems like it’ll be a busy lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

hunter moss said:


> There is a tournament being held out of the north pool ramp on Saturday.


Better get there extra early. 

What tournament? Just curious.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Better get there extra early.
> 
> What tournament? Just curious.


Cincinnati anglers club


----------

